# weiter gucken



## MasterOD (27. Jul 2006)

Hi

Ich hab n Problem mit Java3D:

Ich will weiter gucken können. Wenn ich ein Objekt anzeigen lasse und dann raus zoome/kamera wegbewege verschwindet es auf einmal. wenn ich dann wieder näher drangehe ist es wieder da. (Als ob sich ne schwarze Wand über das Objekt schiebt)

Gibs da ne Möglichkeit das ich weiter gucken kann?


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jul 2006)

View#setBackClipDistance(double)

Das View kriegst du vom Canvas3D.


----------



## MasterOD (28. Jul 2006)

danke


----------

